# sattelstützenmaß



## giantundmehr (20. Juni 2013)

hallo, brauche dringend das sattelstützenmaß von einem "berkwerk moonraker"
gr. L
danke


----------



## Rocklandbiker (22. Juni 2013)

giantundmehr schrieb:


> hallo, brauche dringend das sattelstützenmaß von einem "berkwerk moonraker"
> gr. L
> danke



mit ner Aluhülse im Rahmen (zwingend) 27,2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

